
Show HN: Pillion, a Map of Motorcycle Parking - elm_
https://pillion.bike
======
elm_
Just showing off my project of the last couple of months!

Pillion maps motorcycle parking all over the world, and I'm looking to extend
it to cover anything useful for bikers - garages, bike meets, etc.

Currently a lot of the data is pulled from OSM, while the rest is submitted by
users. I'm looking to give data back to OSM as soon as I can figure out a nice
way to do so

Anyway, I'd love to hear what you think!

~~~
pella
Nice!

some comments:

\- Please add some OSM Attribution to the
[https://pillion.bike/about](https://pillion.bike/about)

see
[https://wiki.osmfoundation.org/wiki/Licence/Licence_and_Lega...](https://wiki.osmfoundation.org/wiki/Licence/Licence_and_Legal_FAQ#What_do_you_mean_by_.22Attribution.22.3F)

~~~
elm_
Oh of course...

Sorry about that

I’ll sort it tonight, thanks for pointing that out!

